# Facet block secure horizon



## KJZcoder (Mar 29, 2010)

Hi 
Does anyone know of or have SECURE HORIZON
medical policies on facet blocks
thanx
Kel



Kelly Zurfluh
CPC NCICS NCMA
AMRS MEDICAL BILLING


----------



## dwaldman (Mar 29, 2010)

https://www.oxhp.com/secure/policy/facet_joint_nerve_blocks_oma_110.html

The above link is for UHC's Medicare advantage plans. 

I also copy and pasted the one from straight UHC.

https://www.unitedhealthcareonline....l/ReimbursementPolicies/FCJI_0091A_020110.htm

If this link does not work go to www.unitedhealthcareonline.com Go to tools and resources, choose polices and protocols. Then on the next screen look on the left at reimbursement policies


----------



## KJZcoder (Mar 29, 2010)

Thank you)


----------



## rkmcoder (Mar 29, 2010)

*Medicare Advantage Plan*

As a Medicare Advantage Plan, Secure Horizons follows Medicare policies.  Please look at the Medicare Facet Block LCD's for your locality.

Richard Mann, your pain management coder
rkmcoder@yahoo.com


----------

